# Exellent new prepping book!



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This book just came out today! It's designed for those who don't have money to spare for buying food storage!

A lot of people think they don't have enough money to store extra food for emergencies. It's a struggle just to make ends meet and afford what they need right now. I think anyone can start to prepare for the future.

Don't be put off by thinking you have to buy expensive pre-packaged food storage, or foods that you're not familiar with. Stocking up doesn't have to be expensive or complicated. You can get started with just a few dollars a month.

If, at the end of the book,you still don't think you can do it, send me an email and we'll talk. I've included my email address, my blog link, and we're working on a website. (Amazon links are touchy, so if it doesn't work, type "Poverty Prepping" into the search on Amazon).

http://www.amazon.com/Poverty-Prepp...MU2O/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1333638747&sr=8-6

Priced cheap (.99) so everyone can afford it, and destined to be a best-seller! Get yours today!










By your very own "gypsysue"!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> By your very own "gypsysue"!


Woo hoo! :2thumb: You go, girl! 
This is MUCH needed info.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't have a kindle so is there anyway else we can purchase the book?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Don't have a kindle so is there anyway else we can purchase the book?


You don't need a kindle. You can buy kindle books and read them on your computer.

What you do is create an account on amazon that is similar to an email account like yahoo, gmail, or hotmail. This account is for loading kindle books into. It is FREE to create this account. It's called a Kindle Cloud Reader.

Then you can either store them there, or download them to your computer. After you download them to your computer they're yours forever to do what you want with them. You don't even need internet to read them then, since they're in your computer. Or you can store your "library" of kindle books in the cloud reader account and just download them when you want to read them.

You still have to pay Amazon the .99 for the book, or pay for any other books at whatever cost they are, but the "Kindle Cloud Reader" account is free. Plus, then you can go to the daily free downloads that Pam posts down in the 'chit-chat' section of this forum, and get as many of those free books as you want. They're different every day, and are books that are of interest to prepper-minded people, including both fiction and non-fiction.

But first, you can buy MY book! lol 

If you have any questions, ask and I'll help.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Yay GypsySue!! Can't wait to read it!! :2thumb:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> You don't need a kindle. You can buy kindle books and read them on your computer.
> 
> What you do is create an account on amazon that is similar to an email account like yahoo, gmail, or hotmail. This account is for loading kindle books into. It is FREE to create this account. It's called a Kindle Cloud Reader.
> 
> ...


How to open an amazon account
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-download-completely-free-amazon-kindle-ebooks-to-your-pc/

If you don't want to give up your credit card number to Amazon, go buy a 25 dollar Visa gift card and use that number.

Free kindle app
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...r-20&hvadid=7442400567&ref=pd_sl_6g97entshf_b
fior reading Kindle books on your PC, mac, smart phone...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, DKR! You are awesome for posting that!

DKR is an author too with great books for sale on Amazon! In the fiction section of this forum you can read the first couple chapters of his books. 

We who write prep fiction and other prep-related books appreciate your support!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

:woohoo:

Great Job, Sue! You're addressing one of the biggest reason ppl who want to prep, dont.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

You got me, GypsySue, I downloaded the book and was looking at the table of contents and the sections...got to chapter 8 and saw the last section... No...NO! Surely NOT GypsySue!!! Then I read it...phew!

Nope. I'm not telling. Ya'll gonna have to fork over your 99 cents to learn the shocking truth!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Kellog said:


> You got me, GypsySue, I downloaded the book and was looking at the table of contents and the sections...got to chapter 8 and saw the last section... No...NO! Surely NOT GypsySue!!! Then I read it...phew!
> 
> Nope. I'm not telling. Ya'll gonna have to fork over your 99 cents to learn the shocking truth!


:lolsmash: rotfl!!!

That was my own little humor, putting that in the table of contents and laughing my head off because I knew people would be shocked and just have to see what I wrote about it!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just got mine!! Yeah. Gonna have to print it out for the wife to read though. She hates electronics!

Also shared it on my Facebook


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> Just got mine!! Yeah. Gonna have to print it out for the wife to read though. She hates electronics!
> 
> Also shared it on my Facebook


Thank you!!! :kiss:

I hope you and your wife enjoy it! That's a good idea to print it out!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I did it. Just bought it. Yea!!!!!!!!

do have a question. If someone does not have mazon account is there a way to pay you or pay for it twice somehow and send it to them. I dont want to share if it is not paid for.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> I did it. Just bought it. Yea!!!!!!!!
> 
> do have a question. If someone does not have mazon account is there a way to pay you or pay for it twice somehow and send it to them. I dont want to share if it is not paid for.


If they sign up for a free Amazon account and then download the Kindle for PC app they will be able to read it on their own computer. There is a "Send as a Gift" tab right under the Buy it Now button.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks Pamspridefor the information. wanted my sister to have a copy/


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thank you!!! :kiss:
> 
> I hope you and your wife enjoy it! That's a good idea to print it out!


I thought you couldn't print the ebooks out....I've tried and if there is a way to do that I would sure love to know it! On my way to buy your book right now,


----------



## hippy (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks! I just bought it and am on chapter 4  I need to share this with my neighbors/friends. We have been trying to talk them into food storage for years. They always say they don't have the money. Although we are in the exact predicament. We just choose to have less fancy things and work smarter and a little harder. We both have 2 kids the same ages (with in days of each other, not planned) both stay at home moms and both have the same house and car payments. I would feel horrible to have to turn them away if shtf but not having enough preps for everyone we love, we have to try and help them prep for their family. 
Great book to share, with what I have read so far! Thanks again for sharing with us!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> thanks Pamspridefor the information. wanted my sister to have a copy/


Pam is The Oracle of Amazon. 

Oh Yeah. Downloaded.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments. 

I just went to Amazon and saw that someone had left me a 5-star rating and a review. I'm all weepy now! Not because of that but because it was one of my daughters, whom I didn't even know had read the book, and she must have actually paid for it because I haven't gotten the .pdf file emailed to her yet. 

Anyway, she wrote the sweetest testimonial to how we grew up the way that I described in the book as a prepping plan for people with no money, and she told how it's helped her now, as an adult with a husband, living on low wages and trying to get by. 

I would really appreciate if some of you who liked the book would please go to Amazon and write a review and give me a rating, preferrably 5-star!  

The book is only about 40 pages long but it says everything it needs to say. Quality trumps quantity. If anything is missing that I shoulid have included, please let me know.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just going to comment that it was a short read and I think that is great! It's something a new prepper can read and get their head around and develop a plan with out having to go through a tome of information. Focusing just on the food aspect was really good instead of lumping in guns and BOB and BOV and etc... 

I'll definitely give it a 5* rating!

Good job GypsySue!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Culex! And thank you for the great review you wrote for it on Amazon! 

Computerguy, I just saw where you said you shared it on your facebook.... THANKS!!!


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

I absolutely loved it! I wish I would have had something this helpful and planned out back in the day when I was teaching food storage classes. Left a review (under MrsC), hopefully it will show up soon. Thanks for this book, awesome job!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey there Ms Sue, Just started reading it, "Looken Good". When everyone goes to bed(especially the grandson) and everything is quiet, will get back at it.

Thank you.....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Snipers_girl101, for the exellent comments on Amazon for my book, as well as sharing that with us here as well!  I'm glad you like it and find it useful!

Davarm, thanks for reading it. I hope you find it to be a good book!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Just bought my copy. It looks like a great book! Congrats on getting it done and out there where it can help people. :2thumb:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Not just for prepping*

Nice book. For folks who are on a tight budget (I was taking food stamps at one point in my military service) this is great.

For teens starting out or newly married folks, this is a perfect wedding gift.

NO - I am serious. Far too many young couples start out living on fast food and frozen/processed food, both bad for their health and expense. I know that its "this is just like Mom used to warm up" but you can't continue to live like that.

So, GypsySue, what's next?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> So, GypsySue, what's next?


I'm currently working on a prepper/disaster spoof/humor book, in conjunction with another forum member who has supplied me with great humorous ideas and scenarios to include in the book!  Hope to have it done by the end of the month!

I'm also considering a sequel to Poverty Prepping that would cover non-food items after people have gotten a good start at storing food. Still 'iffy' about that. I need to make more notes and an outline and see if it would work.

My "The Long Ride Home" book is free on Amazon today, one day as a free daily download promotional item. Anyone who doesn't have it yet should go grab it up. It's only .99 on a normal day, so if you miss the free download, it won't break the bank to buy it!  I still hope to write a third book in that series if I can get my brain together on it.

Thanks, DKR and Siletz, for your praise. I'm glad you like the "Poverty Prepping" book!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

From Amazons own site about the kindle cloud.

Can I print or make annotations and highlights on Kindle for PC?
You can make and view highlights and notes in your books using the Kindle for PC application. The Kindle for PC application doesn't offer the ability to print content, clip text, shop from within the application or search within a book. Text-to-Speech and dictionary look-up are also not available with the Kindle for PC application.

Sure wish it would let me print it out.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

kilagal said:


> From Amazons own site about the kindle cloud.
> 
> Can I print or make annotations and highlights on Kindle for PC?
> You can make and view highlights and notes in your books using the Kindle for PC application. The Kindle for PC application doesn't offer the ability to print content, clip text, shop from within the application or search within a book. Text-to-Speech and dictionary look-up are also not available with the Kindle for PC application.
> ...


Guess I was wrong.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*You can print- but*



kilagal said:


> From Amazons own site about the kindle cloud.
> 
> Can I print or make annotations and highlights on Kindle for PC?
> You can make and view highlights and notes in your books using the Kindle for PC application. The Kindle for PC application doesn't offer the ability to print content, clip text, shop from within the application or search within a book. Text-to-Speech and dictionary look-up are also not available with the Kindle for PC application.
> ...


You CANNOT print from the Kindle app -but.

You CAN download Calibre (an open source app) to read and print your 
mobi file.

Calibre is found here (http://calibre-ebook.com/download_windows) fro Windows.

Download Calibre
load Calibre
Open Calibre

Use Calibre to open your ebook - somename.mobi. You will have to have the file sent to your computer.

Print from the Calibre app.

I checked operation. Worked for me. Calibre is also a great app to manage your ebook reader.

YMMV.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my copy on Kindle today!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mamabear2012 said:


> I got my copy on Kindle today!


 Hope you love it!

Thanks!


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Got your book, read it, gave my review along with a 5-star rating!:congrat: Great work and I'm sure it will be appreciated by many a newbie in prepping!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, ms_a2gwus! I appreciate the review.

I got hit by a bad review on the book on Amazon. Someone left a 1-star review, and I clicked on his name and he's left 68 one-star reviews in the last couple weeks, and the same message is copied & pasted on them. Nothing I can do about it. On the kindle author's forum others have complained about it, and said that Amazon won't remove them, that we have to take the bad with the good. I think this person is clearly not leaving real reviews or ratings, and they should look into it.

I can deal with a sincere 1- or 2- star rating, and would feel bad if someone felt they got a bad deal buying my books. I've always asked for honest opinions, because I don't want to make a fool of myself by putting out books that are dumb or poorly written. I should be told, so I have the opportunity to make improvements. 

But this guy? Hmmm.

My sales are still going okay, so I'm trying not to let it hurt. Much. Okay, now to get back to smiling! Life is too short to be all 'down' for very long! :woohoo:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thank you, ms_a2gwus! I appreciate the review.
> 
> I got hit by a bad review on the book on Amazon. Someone left a 1-star review, and I clicked on his name and he's left 68 one-star reviews in the last couple weeks, and the same message is copied & pasted on them. Nothing I can do about it. On the kindle author's forum others have complained about it, and said that Amazon won't remove them, that we have to take the bad with the good. I think this person is clearly not leaving real reviews or ratings, and they should look into it.
> 
> ...


You have the COMMENT under the review
Post " clicked on his name and he's left 68 one-star reviews in the last couple weeks, and the same message is copied & pasted on them. IT IS NOT JUST ME."
Might help.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

You have done well, GypsySue, not everyone has the writing ability to get info across clearly and succinctly, I think your book is very important! 

I went back to see what that person wrote and I dicovered that the reviews given are all copy and paste of successive reviews, obviously no creative talent in even giving a bad review and oddly mimicking the very complaint made that all the authors of various books are doing the same copy/paste behaviour that he or she is guilty of?! That made me laugh.

So just to let that person know that I looked at his/her review of your book, I clicked that big, fat NO button regarding if that review was helpful. So he/she has a "0 of 1 people found the following review helpful" He/she can take that and stuff in his/her pipe and smoke it...*grumble, grumble*... dang sourpuss grump should go back to watchin grass grow or something... 

:idea: Hey! I should go back and click on all the books that person reviewed and click that lovely NO button on all those bland, boring reviews! :idea:

UPDATE: I did go back to Amazon to check the other reviews given and, as I noted before, those reviews are redundant copy and paste of other book reviews and some of those review comments don't even relate into the book being reviewed! I also noticed that there is a "Helen of Colorado" that also gives negative 1-star reviews and the writing style in her comments seem oddly familiar to the "M Grey" style of writing...or should I say, style of copying and pasting?! :lolsmash:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, guys, for helping me feel better.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I commented on his comment!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PamsPride said:


> I commented on his comment!!


OK. That is you. I wondered. I think I'm right before you. I commented on 2 of his "reviews."


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

GypsySue, if you have a problem with any other reviewers you just let us know!! 
This reminds me of something I saw on FB....

A friend will calm you down when you're angry, and tell you it's not worth it. But a BEST friend will skip beside you with a baseball bat singing "someones gonna get ittttt!" :club:


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok just had to get my copy too. Great book.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> GypsySue, if you have a problem with any other reviewers you just let us know!!
> This reminds me of something I saw on FB....
> 
> A friend will calm you down when you're angry, and tell you it's not worth it. But a BEST friend will skip beside you with a baseball bat singing "someones gonna get ittttt!" :club:


Thanks, Pam! I have a mental image of you doing just that at my side, and the rest of the forum members skipping along with us as a mob! :club: 

Jaded, I hope you enjoy the book! 
Later edit: Jaded, thanks for the review on Amazon! Thanks, everyone who left reviews!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

You are welcome for the review Sue. And thank you for writing the book.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't even read it yet. eep:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Just finished the book, great job.......you are really a gifted lady. Thank you for all your efforts and your talent!:thankyou:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

neldarez, thanks fo the great review you left me over on Amazon! I really appreciate it. I'm glad you enjoyed the book!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

*Gee, THANKS*

Now I have been spending the last hour or so searching through the offerings for free. Snagged a couple of Louisa May Alcott books, and one on culinary herbs.

Oh, and I paid 99cents for yours. Looks good from what I scanned through


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for buying my book, CVOR! Hope you got your money's worth!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I need remedial assistance. I just got an IPad (the new one) and have no clue how to get a book on Amazon to the IPad. So, all you techie smart folks... help.... (1) how do I sign up for the ebooks on Amazon and (2) how do I get them to my IPad?

ETA: I downloaded the Kindle app on the IPad. Evidently my regular Amazon account is also my cloud account -not sure. Now, how do I get a book to the IPad?

It turns out this was way too easy. I downloaded the IPad app off Amazon. Then when I went to the book it knew to send it to my IPad. Sweet.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I need remedial assistance. I just got an IPad (the new one) and have no clue how to get a book on Amazon to the IPad. So, all you techie smart folks... help.... (1) how do I sign up for the ebooks on Amazon and (2) how do I get them to my IPad?
> 
> ETA: I downloaded the Kindle app on the IPad. Evidently my regular Amazon account is also my cloud account -not sure. Now, how do I get a book to the IPad?
> 
> It turns out this was way too easy. I downloaded the IPad app off Amazon. Then when I went to the book it knew to send it to my IPad. Sweet.


Now you know why Amazon is so successful in selling ebooks. They really work hard to make is easy.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to get the kindle app set up, country living! You'll love being able to download kindle books. There are a lot of good ones, both helpful and entertaining!

We have great techie people here, like DKR and "computerguy" who always jump in to help with things like this when we need them, and they're much appreciated. They would have talked you through it if you still needed it!


----------



## rockbear777 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got your book and read it. All I can say is wow! Great information and wonderful humor. I have started helping my sister prep and she is on a fixed income with 2 toddlers and this is a great way to start her off. Bravo Zulu!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

rockbear777 said:


> I just got your book and read it. All I can say is wow! Great information and wonderful humor. I have started helping my sister prep and she is on a fixed income with 2 toddlers and this is a great way to start her off. Bravo Zulu!


Oh, awesome! I'm glad you liked the book, and that you're helping your sister get started!  Best wishes!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

There is some very good information in your book! Thanks!:beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

RevWC said:


> There is some very good information in your book! Thanks!:beercheer:


Thank you, Rev!


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you GypsySue...I intend to try to download today. I have never done anything like this before.

First let me say it is a great idea...and second, this thread has certainly been entertaining!

Terri
Ohio


----------



## flpresson (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Gypsysue! I am new to this forum and just starting as a prepper. I bought your book, great resource!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, obligated and flpresson! I'm glad you find my book to be helpful!

If you go to amazon and select "books", then type in "prepping", my book is number two, after a print book.

If you select "kindle store", my book comes up NUMBER ONE!!! :woohoo:

The related blog, www.povertyprepping.blogspot.com is getting dozens of hits a day, and I'm receiving emails daily from readers! My eye injury has slowed me down on things, including spending much time on the threads here, but it's healing, and hopefully I'll be back on top of things soon.


----------



## defaultCharacter (Apr 25, 2012)

I found this web site because you mentioned it in your book, which I bought just the other week. 

The only thing I thought was important but didn't find was mention of temperature requirements for long term food storage. You might have mentioned it in the book, not sure. 

The book had some really good points, and I saw how it could be such a breath of fresh air for folks that have limited means, and some good pointers on things I had not really considered. And the best was the encouragement you gave people... letting them know that they too can do this.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yes, I was adamant about temperatures for food storage, if that's what you're referring to. A cool dark place with a steady temperature is best. Temperature fluctuations are very hard on stored food, though like I pointed out in the book, sugar and salt are the exceptions. They can tolerate warmer storage temperatures and wider swings of temperatures (both seasonal and daily) than things like flour, rice, beans, etc.

If I had forgotten to mention that I would add it in and upload a new file to Amazon for the book, so I appreciate you mentioning it. If you think of anything else, let me know! I also have a 'blog' for the book, and it's not a blog like a journal, it's where I've been answering and addressing the questions I've been getting either either in the blog comments of by email.

So many people really do not have the funds to stretch far enough to include Food Storage, so my goal was to be an encouragement to them so they could get started and have the peace of mind in knowing they had something to fall back on. I've lived everything I wrote in that book, and still do. I just refused to think of it as impossible! 

I'm glad you liked the book, and I'm glad you joined us here on the forum!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

DKRinAK said:


> You CANNOT print from the Kindle app -but.
> 
> You CAN download Calibre (an open source app) to read and print your
> mobi file.
> ...


I can't do it. It's on the kindle program on my pc. Amazon loads it in there automatically.


----------



## defaultCharacter (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks GypsySue!

In addition to "Poverty Prepping" I have actually purchased, read and enjoyed all of your books I found on Amazon:

The Rally Point: Bugging Home
Back Across The Pond
The Long Ride Home
A Tale of Two Preppers

Besides being fun to read, I found some good tips in all of them. 

BTW, for those on a budget, they can buy a 25 lb. bag of hard red spring wheat (not the flour) for about $13 (that's what it is here in Reno, NV). I thought the price was great, and have stored some in mylar bags with the oxygen absorbers; if stored right, they should last 25 years or so. I've read that the wheat berries themselves are good to eat (after soaking), and have yet to try it.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> I can't do it. It's on the kindle program on my pc. Amazon loads it in there automatically.


Click on the START button, select "Search"

Search your "C" drive for File titled *.mobi (star dot mobi)

You will find the mobi file, either write down the location or copy it to your desk top.

Open Caliber, then use the app to open the mobi file.

AS before, sent the parts you want to your printer.

IF that doesn't work, drop me a PM, its in there, you just need to find it.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Just finished your book and really loved it. Clearly written, covered the subject well without going overboard, which is easy to do. Kudos GypsySue. Will recommend to beginners for sure.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> Just finished your book and really loved it. Clearly written, covered the subject well without going overboard, which is easy to do. Kudos GypsySue. Will recommend to beginners for sure.


Thanks, cybergranny! I'm glad you liked it, and I appreciate your comments!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Ha! I read the latter posts about Chapter 8 and wondered about it because I didn't remember anything that funny about pies in Sue's book. So I looked at it again and realized that I had been reading her _daughter's_ book, not Sue's. So I followed the Amazon link to look at the table of contents , and just laughed my A$$ off! After I picked it back up off the floor I went and bought Sue's book anyway! I love my Kindle ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> Ha! I read the latter posts about Chapter 8 and wondered about it because I didn't remember anything that funny about pies in Sue's book. So I looked at it again and realized that I had been reading her _daughter's_ book, not Sue's. So I followed the Amazon link to look at the table of contents , and just laughed my A$$ off! After I picked it back up off the floor I went and bought Sue's book anyway! I love my Kindle ...


Oh, lol! Sorry for the confusion!  But you ended up with both books, that's good! 

Sorry about your A$$ falling off! :ignore: Glad you were able to recover it! :hmmm:

Yep, now everyone else has to buy it to see what "Chapter 8" is about, or at least the last section of that chapter! 

For anyone who doesn't have it yet, my daughter's book is FREE today, Saturday May 19, 2012:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WOPUHU...http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/


----------



## AngryPrepper (Jun 26, 2012)

Where can I get this book?


----------



## AngryPrepper (Jun 26, 2012)

Forget it. I just bought it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

AngryPrepper said:


> Forget it. I just bought it.


Thanks for buying it. If you have any questions or comments, just ask! Hope you find it useful.


----------



## artash (Mar 4, 2012)

First of all I've read all of Susan G's books and find them all to be very well written and have a style of their own which reflects the real day to day life of a real 100% off grid prepper who not only talks the talk but actually walks the walk...
There are very few people who can not only write how to do it but live it 100% of the time..


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, Artash! I appreciate the comments.

I've just written another book. I consider it volume two of what might be a Poverty Prepping series.

It's called "Food Self-Sufficiency: Reality Check". It's now avaiable on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Food-Self-Suf...d=1347456082&sr=8-14&keywords=susan+gregersen


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's the Table of Contents, for anyone who wants an idea of what's covered in this book:

Table of Contents
Introduction
Chapter 1 Gardening 
Chapter 2 Jars
Chapter 3 Chickens
Chapter 4 Other Domestic Meat Animals
Chapter 5 Grains
Chapter 6 Foraging
Chapter 7 Hunting
Chapter 8 Fishing
Chapter 9 Conclusion

And here I'll copy & paste the "Introduction" chapter of the book, for more information about it:

"Introduction

Often in conversations the subject comes up about growing or producing our own food. Some people want to move to the country and get into small-time farming, and some just want to have a garden. Others want to have a few meat animals around, such as chickens or rabbits.

There are also those who want to work toward producing most or all of their own food. Some like the independence and some worry about future hardships, either from natural disasters or man-made events.

But if you're going to grow a garden or crops, what do you need to do that? How much land? What type of land? How will you preserve and store the food you grow?

Animals need shelter and food. Do you have a place to put your chickens, rabbits, goats, calves, or other animals? What will you feed them if times are hard? How will you feed them now, if your goal is self-sufficiency? Will your plan include buying feed, or growing it yourself?

In addition to gardening and raising animals, other sources for food self-sufficiency include foraging, hunting, and fishing. What supplies or equipment will you need to do these things? What laws will you have to follow, and do they allow you enough plants or animals to meet your needs?

This books is about the numbers. It's not a how-to book, it's about what you need for the “how to”. We'll look at how to figure out how much space you need for gardens or animals, how many jars you'll need if you plan to get into canning, and what other options there are for storing food.

I'll talk about animals and their needs, and suggest ways to feed and shelter them that won't break your bank account. I'll try to point you the right direction to find out what you need to know about foraging, hunting, and fishing, plus share some tips from my own experiences.

This book is geared toward those with limited funds, but will also be helpful to more prosperous readers who are considering growing or otherwise providing for most or all of their own food. The 'how-to' may vary but the numbers are the same, whether you're rich or poor.

Some people are 'preppers' and have been buying and storing food in case of hard times. It's a great plan, but knowing how to produce your own food is real security. Hand in hand with that is knowing what you'll need to produce, preserve, and store that food. That is what this book is about."


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This book is going to be FREE tomorrow on the kindle free downloads. That's tomorrow Friday September 14, 2012.

You can find it in a hurry through pam's links on "Free kindle downloads" in the chit-chat section here on Prepared Society.

BE SURE to double-check the price and make SURE it says 0.00. Amazon has been known to have computer malfunctions, and some books don't come up free on the days they're supposed .

This is your chance to get this book for FREE! If you don't have a kindle you can select the option "Kindle for PC" and download it to your computer.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have already read the book and it is good!!
So check for it on my site tomorrow!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you GypsySue and also to you, PamsPride.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a reminder, this book is free today: "Food Self-Sufficiency: Reality Check". Be sure to get it while it's free (Friday Sept. 14, 2012).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097G797U...://www.pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks GS! You rock! :2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Just finished reading your new book & it was great! :congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, you guys! *blush* 

Please go back to Amazon and leave me a good review! :ignore:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I read Poverty Prepper I today, too (I'm such a model employee) & it was a great read as well!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel so special! I was the first person to review your book on Amazon!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I feel so special! I was the first person to review your book on Amazon!


You ARE special! :congrat: Thank you, and when I see you at the meet-up in Texas in a few weeks, I'll bring my Sharpie and autograph your kindle or whatever you read it on!  :surrender: (You'll be there, won't you?)

I'm glad you enjoyed the book, Poverty Prepping, too.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes ma'am, we'll be there. Y'all still bringing your grandson?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yes! Grandson lives with us and travels with us! He'll be a little over 22 months old at the meet-up. He loves our camper and has done well on campouts over the summer, some that were a week and a half long. So I'm sure he'll do great on the trip. Just have to make room for _all_ his favorite toys and books! lol


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll be ordering some books later anyway, so I added the two mentioned to the list.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> I'll be ordering some books later anyway, so I added the two mentioned to the list.


Cool! Thanks! I hope you like them.


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

I downloaded the book awhile back and left a review on amazon, I was very impressed by it :2thumb:
Today while scrolling thru facebook I saw it suggested on Modern Pioneer's page and gave it another thumbs up for anyone who hasn't heard of it yet. Also, on another fb page, a woman mentioned that she was a single mom and could not afford to start prepping. I directed her to your book as well, as a jumping off point. I truly think it's a good way to teach someone how to eat the proverbial elephant, one bite at a time.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

snipers_girl101 said:


> I downloaded the book awhile back and left a review on amazon, I was very impressed by it :2thumb:
> Today while scrolling thru facebook I saw it suggested on Modern Pioneer's page and gave it another thumbs up for anyone who hasn't heard of it yet. Also, on another fb page, a woman mentioned that she was a single mom and could not afford to start prepping. I directed her to your book as well, as a jumping off point. I truly think it's a good way to teach someone how to eat the proverbial elephant, one bite at a time.


Thank you. I really appreciate your support and endorsement. You have grasped what I was trying to do with this book; to help people take that first bite!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate your support and endorsement. You have grasped what I was trying to do with this book; to help people take that first bite!


I have been thinking about buying everyone in my family a copy for Christmas. Very handy!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

emilnon said:


> I have been thinking about buying everyone in my family a copy for Christmas. Very handy!


That would be awesome! 

The print version should be available by the end of November, for those who are interested.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> The print version should be available by the end of November, for those who are interested.


Perfect timing! Will you set us up with a link when it's released?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> The print version should be available by the end of November, for those who are interested.


Definitely send me a message when it's available! I want at least one, if not a few more! Thanks!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The print version of Poverty Prepping is now available:

http://www.amazon.com/Poverty-Prepp...id=1352730617&sr=8-6&keywords=susan+gregersen

It has a brand new cover now:









I'm so excited!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

+1!! I'll get one ordered posthaste! 

I don't do Kindle, i-whatever, cell-whatever, etc.. Not reliable technology,in my experience. If a book is good enough that I want to read it, I want it on PAPER! Thanks for making that happen!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

machinist said:


> +1!! I'll get one ordered posthaste!
> 
> I don't do Kindle, i-whatever, cell-whatever, etc.. Not reliable technology,in my experience. If a book is good enough that I want to read it, I want it on PAPER! Thanks for making that happen!


I agree. I like to have a real book I can hold in my hand. I have a kindle and I download books to it, but the ones I really like I order in print.

The printer did such a nice job with my book, after several days of goof-ups! Very frustrating, but I'm happy with the final result!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sue (and Steve of course )

I bought three copies. I was going to specifically give them to certain individuals but just so happened, yesterday at a small gathering, my homeschooling friends are talking non stop about prepping! . If I heard it one time, I heard it a dozen,'' I can't afford to prep!!!''. 

So, your books are about to go into circulation among all of them! I'm going to write inside them and ask them to keep passing them around, do not keep the book, keep it moving and if they want a copy, buy it off amazon. 

Sue, your book may actually save lives. You will never know until THAT day, but I'm sure you will hear 'well done good and faithful servant' , not only from this book but your witness in life to others.

Just thought I would share.

Blessings!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

:groupwave::groupwave:I'm about a third of the way through the Kindle version. Love it so far!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Jason, I'm glad you're enjoying it so far!  Keep reading!

DJ, that's fantastic that you're going to pass it around your homeschooling group! I'm happy to hear that more people will have a change to read it and learn how to start prepping on very little funds. I hope it helps a lot of people. Thanks for your kind words!

That line: "I can't afford to prep" is why I wrote the book!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Jason, I'm glad you're enjoying it so far!  Keep reading!
> 
> DJ, that's fantastic that you're going to pass it around your homeschooling group! I'm happy to hear that more people will have a change to read it and learn how to start prepping on very little funds. I hope it helps a lot of people. Thanks for your kind words!
> 
> That line: "I can't afford to prep" is why I wrote the book!


hey there.. i shared your book link on facebook. just thought i would let you know.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> hey there.. i shared your book link on facebook. just thought i would let you know.


Thank you! I very much appreciate that.


----------

